# Greens, Springs, Lakes - all the same?



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Would hugely appreciate views on these.... especially travel times, as I have heard that it can be a nightmare to get out of them during rush hour!

How long does it take to get onto the SZR northbound during the morning rus pls?

How do the pools, playgrounds and cycle paths compare?

Anyone familiar with Golf tower 1 that has plenty of vacancies?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No, they are not the same. The Greens is mainly apartments, no more than 7 stories high. The Springs are smaller villas and the Lakes are slightly larger villas. A Springs 2-bed will now set you back as much as AED 200k per annum and they are tiny. The Lakes is a much nicer area, but much pricier.

All are Emaar properties and you have access to play areas and community swimming pools. Distance to amenities depends where in the developments you live.

Traffic is bad getting in and out, depending on which exit and direction you want to travel, plus the time.

Where is Golf 1 Tower? I have never heard of it.


-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Golf Tower 1 is one of the high rises right next to the Greens, I think they are collectively called The Views? They look out over the golf course and seem to be pretty nice. The only problem will be the traffic getting out of the greens in rush hour which i hear is awful.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Golf Tower is nice. Amenities are fine, pool and playground are there. 
Traffic to get onto SZR is a pain in the ....if you leave around 8ish,which most people do as then the normal working ours are about to start....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Springs and Lakes are now around 5 years old and falling to bits.... The main road through Greens is a building site (literally - but so is all of that area), the dust in the air makes you choke too, so watch out for your little ones.... and the queues are horrendous.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Springs and Lakes are now around 5 years old and falling to bits.... The main road through Greens is a building site (literally - but so is all of that area), the dust in the air makes you choke too, so watch out for your little ones.... and the queues are horrendous.


thanks all...the communal areas for kids looked nice...but it was certainly dusty 

It's not easy finding somewhere... had a look at some real horrors at c.300k in Jumeirah - are we not looking in the right place, or just unlucky??

how is the commute from the lakes?


do appreciate all the advice...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

All of Dubai is dusty! The whole city is a contruction site on the edge of a desert.

The Lakes is next door to the Springs/Greens so any journeys are about the same. Depending on where you travel too, a better journey can be had by taking Al Khail Road instead of SZR from there.


-


----------

